
What's the best way to ensure modern, distributed applications are running fine? - melisgunay
For modern applications what are the best ways to ensure their availability and performance without having to procure many management tools?
======
sprager
We’ve found that the best way to avoid a whole pile of management tools is to
centralize your data, both logs and metrics. Tools like Loggly do this well.
You can centralize all your logs so that everyone can see across the whole
stack, then add monitoring on top so you get a single source of truth. It
saves DevOps from having to switch back and forth all the time - makes a big
difference to how much we can get done.

